# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Ing. Adolfo De Córdova Vélez es el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura

## gpacheco

*Presidente de la República Dr. Alan García Pérez, tomó juramento al nuevo Ministro de Agricultura* Es Ingeniero Agrónomo y Zootecnista graduado en la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano, y tiene estudios de post grado en Ingeniería Hidráulica.Posee amplia experiencia en gestión de empresas públicas y privadas en el sur del país.El presidente de la República, Dr. Alan García Pérez, tomó hoy juramento al nuevo ministro de Agricultura, Ing. Dante Adolfo De Córdova Vélez, en el marco de la presentación del nuevo Gabinete Ministerial presidido por el congresista Javier Velásquez Quesquén, realizado en Palacio de Gobierno.   
El Ing. De Córdova Vélez toma la posta del Dr. Carlos Leyton Muñoz, quien se desempeñó en el cargo desde el 14 de octubre del 2008, tras la renuncia del Ing. Ismael Benavides Ferreyros. 
El nuevo ministro de Agricultura es ingeniero agrónomo y zootecnista graduado en la Universidad Nacional del Altiplano, en Puno, integrante del tercio superior; y tiene estudios de post grado en Ingeniería Hidráulica.  
Nació el 27 de setiembre de 1950 en Camaná, Arequipa, y se ha desempeñado como presidente ejecutivo del Directorio de Sociedad Eléctrica de Arequipa S.A. (SEAL) entre 1985 y 1988; y fue presidente ejecutivo de la Autoridad Autónoma de Majes (AUTODEMA), entre 1988 y 1991. 
Asimismo, fue miembro del Directorio del Banco Industrial del Perú, entre 1987 y 1990; diputado regional por el departamento de Arequipa, entre 1990 y 1992; así como secretario de Asuntos Productivos y Extractivos del Gobierno Regional de Arequipa en ese mismo período.    
Entre 1996 y 1998 se desempeñó como tesorero de la Junta de Usuarios del Valle de Majes; entre el 2003 y el 2005 fue miembro del directorio de Sedapar S.A.; para luego asumir la presidencia del directorio de esta empresa prestadora del servicio de agua potable en Arequipa hasta el 2006.  
Entre el 2005 y el 2006 fue presidente del Consejo Directivo de ANEPSA Perú (Asociación Nacional de Empresas Prestadoras de Servicios de Saneamiento del Perú), que agrupa a 46 empresas de saneamiento a nivel nacional  
Posteriormente, asumió la presidencia del directorio de la Empresa de Generación Eléctrica de Arequipa (EGASA).  
En el sector privado se desempeñó como gerente del Molino Arrocero San Vicente (1979 - 1985); catedrático de la Universidad Técnica del Altiplano (1975 - 1978); director gerente de Industrial Granos Corsa S.A. (INCURSA S.A.); y director de Agroperuana S. A.   
Ha participado en seminarios y congresos, como el Seminario de Post Grado sobre Estudios Avanzados en Agronomía y otros sobre Planificación y Desarrollo Agrario y Estrategias para el Desarrollo de Investigación Agropecuaria en la Costa Central y Sur del Perú. 
Asimismo participó en el VII Congreso Nacional de Ingeniería Agraria, en el Forum Nacional de Entidades Prestadoras de Saneamiento, en la XIV Asamblea Nacional de ANEPSSA Perú  Huánuco, entre otros.   *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*Temas similares: Luis Ginocchio Balcázar... Conociendo el nuevo Ministro de Agricultura del Perú Artículo: Exportaciones agrícolas superarán los US$ 3,000 millones a fin de año, anuncia ministro de Córdova Presupuesto del Minag crecería en 30% para el próximo año, anuncia ministro De Córdova Ing. De Córdova Vélez Participó en X Simposio Internacional de la Uva en Ica Ministro de Agricultura presenta a nuevo jefe del SENASA, Américo Flórez

----------


## gpacheco

Continuará lineamientos de su predecesor y se lanzarán nuevos programas de apoyo al sector.Hay el compromiso de diálogo con todos los sectores y establece una política de puertas abiertas.*(Lima, 13 de julio del 2009).-* El flamante ministro de Agricultura, Ing. Adolfo De Córdova Vèlez, anunció hoy que el sector agricultura “será la palanca del desarrollo económico y social del país”, y que para ello contará con el apoyo del Presidente de la República, Dr. Alan García Pérez, quien tiene un especial aprecio por este sector.  
Fue durante el sencillo acto de transferencia de las funciones cumplido al mediodía en el auditorio de Senasa, en La Molina, y donde, en presencia de funcionarios y trabajadores del sector, recibió, simbólicamente, el cargo de parte de su predecesor, Dr.Carlos Leyton Muñoz.  
Al iniciar su breve discurso de apertura de gestión, el ministro De Córdova Vélez hizo público su agradecimiento al Jefe de Estado por haberle confiado un cargo de tanta importancia para el país y reconoció el trabajo cumplido por Carlos Leyton en los nueve meses que se desempeñó como ministro.  
Asimismo, en su disertación, el nuevo ministro dijo que el portafolio a su cargo seguirá caminando por los lineamientos que le ha dado Carlos (Leyton) y vamos a seguir trabajando en esa línea. Vamos a continuar el trabajo que inició (Leyton) y comenzaremos otros programas, otros lineamientos también”.  
Comprometió su especial esfuerzo para emprender una lucha frontal contra la pobreza en el área rural y promover, a todo nivel, la inclusión de los peruanos que por razones económicas o geográficas, se consideran marginados del quehacer nacional. “Vamos a trabajar para todos los peruanos pero especialmente para los pobres y marginados”, remarcó el Ministro De Córdova Vèlez.  
Tuvo frases especiales para trabajadores y funcionarios del Ministerio. “Soy un productor agrario y conozco el sector desde la parte baja. Hoy día me toca dirigirlo y espero, con todas estas capacidades de los profesionales que existen aquí, sacar adelante un sector tan importante”, sostuvo.  
Agregó que ello será posible cuando, “desde el ministro y hasta el portero, se ponen la camiseta del sector y eso es lo que tenemos que hacer si queremos sacar adelante nuestro país, y este sector señores, es el que tiene que dar el ejemplo”, sentenció.  
Finalmente, demandó de los funcionarios y trabajadores el mayor esfuerzo y dedicación para “trabajar para el futuro no con medidas populistas, porque no es el estilo del gobierno del Presidente García, nuestro trabajo es serio, y de mediano y largo plazo. El futuro de las próximas generaciones tenemos que lograrlas, y solamente se consigue eso, cuando hay unión de todos”, concluyó.   Discurso del Ministro de Agricultura   *UNIDAD DE IMAGEN INSTITUCIONAL* *MINISTERIO DE AGRICULTURA*

----------

